# Incarcerated Umbilical Hernia



## bill2doc (Apr 10, 2012)

Op report states:

Pt brought to op room placed in supine position. Time out to be correct pt and procedure.  Pt endotracheally intubated and abdomen prepped. A supraumbilical curvilinear incision made. The hernia sac was immediately identified. It was circumferentially dissected from the surrounding tissues using blunt dissection. It was then dissected from the umbilical stalk. The hernia sac was incised, contents examed, no evidence of infarcted bowel. 

contents then allowed to retract upon abdomen. Hernia sac dissected from the surrounding tissue. Hernia defect was examined and noted to be 1-1.5cm in diameter. Small 2 layer hernia mesh was entered into cavity and sutured in place. Wound irrigated. Skin reapporximated and dressing applied

CPT 49653 ????????

Thank you
Lynn


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 10, 2012)

This seems an open procedure to me 49587.


----------



## bill2doc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm you're right. I need to clarify. Don't see Lap listed anywhere. Thank you !


----------

